# Sore wrist



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

My dog has injured is wrist. That is the best way I can describe it. During play jammed it pretty hard. he can still walk on it but when he tries to lay down and tuck it he yelps. he also ylps if he tries to climb stairs. I talked to my vet and does not think that it is fractured just a sprain. She is going to give me some anti-inflammatories today. What other things can I do to speed up his recovery?

THANKS all knowing ones...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I would ice it


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Massage with something like Agyval and use a wrist wrap. You can get wrist wraps from a sled dog eqpt outfitter. If you don't have a wrist wrap you can use Vet-wrap - just make sure to wrap all the way to the toes to avoid a tourniquet effect.

Algyval
http://www.noatak.com/sepval/algyv01.asp

wrist wraps
http://mountainridge.estoreadvanced.biz/index.php?p=catalog&parent=3&pg=1

shows a dog getting wrapped
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2847226260039412133IlXDld


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Massage with something like Agyval and use a wrist wrap. You can get wrist wraps from a sled dog eqpt outfitter. If you don't have a wrist wrap you can use Vet-wrap - just make sure to wrap all the way to the toes to avoid a tourniquet effect.
> 
> Algyval
> http://www.noatak.com/sepval/algyv01.asp
> ...


Thanks for the great advice!!!


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

My GSD did that too. One of my wife's friends kids was playing ball with him and didn't throw the ball well, and he landed weird and hurt himself. I used regular buffered asprin and iced it for a few days. The hard part was limiting his activity.


----------

